
Cash Faces a New Challenger in Zelle, a Mobile Banking Service - robertgk
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/12/business/dealbook/mobile-banking-zelle-venmo-apple-pay.html
======
jamestimmins
Seems like a bit of a strange move for the banks. I would have expected them
to build the network and partnerships, and then partner with Apple or Google
to handle the user interface of it all. Seems like that would result in the
highest quality product.

~~~
wmf
Banks don't want the highest quality, they want to "own" the customer. And
Google would want to collect analytics on the system if they had anything to
do with it.

